# What is it the maximum of push-ups and sit-ups you have doing in the BMQ?



## danielbouchard (8 Jun 2005)

What is it the maximum of push-ups and sit-ups you have doing in the BMQ? 

Thanks a lot and sorry for my english  i learn fastness.


----------



## danielbouchard (8 Jun 2005)

Oups, consecutive push-ups and sit-ups!


----------



## paracowboy (8 Jun 2005)

do you mean to pass the Basic PT test? Do you mean on regular PT? Do you mean over-all, throughout the Course? Do you mean as punishment? (Is that still allowed? Or has that been done away with, so it doesn't hurt anyone's feelings?)

Anyway, the max number is: as many as you can do, plus a couple.


----------



## aesop081 (8 Jun 2005)

paracowboy said:
			
		

> do you mean to pass the Basic PT test? Do you mean on regular PT? Do you mean over-all, throughout the Course? Do you mean as punishment? (Is that still allowed? Or has that been done away with, so it doesn't hurt anyone's feelings?)
> 
> Anyway, the max number is: as many as you can do, plus a couple.




Or as many as you get told to do......... ;D


----------



## paracowboy (8 Jun 2005)

aesop081 said:
			
		

> Or as many as you get told to do......... ;D


a *much* better answer than mine! In fact, the DS answer!
I am humbled.  ;D


----------



## aesop081 (8 Jun 2005)

paracowboy said:
			
		

> a *much* better answer than mine! In fact, the DS answer!
> I am humbled.   ;D



What can i say..it's the former instructor comming out of me  ;D


----------



## danielbouchard (8 Jun 2005)

35 push-up , 65 sit-up in 1 minute ,its my performance at my last pt, i gooing to bmq at 20 august 2005 friends, thanks


----------



## Zombie (8 Jun 2005)

danielbouchard said:
			
		

> 35 push-up , 65 sit-up in 1 minute



Hmmm...that's quite impressive, how's your form?


----------



## danielbouchard (9 Jun 2005)

bof, training hard and continu at this way. i expect to be able 50 consecutive push-ups for the bmq.

Training its realy funny i have just a ideal weight for my height  gym gym and gym hehe.

what is your performance guyz?


----------



## canadianblue (9 Jun 2005)

52 pushups decent form as well as 36 situps in a minute.

Plus I'm 18, weigh 165 pounds at 6,0


----------



## Genesis (9 Jun 2005)

As a point, while on course, unless your doing a fitness test you won't be pumping off pushups as fast as you can go. The instructors like to do pushups really slow with nice long pauses in the downward position. It sucks but I know for myself it helped me both mentally and physically.


----------



## danielbouchard (9 Jun 2005)

at the recruting step, in PT test, the officer tell, push-ups slow with pause and sit-ups most fast its possible in 1 minute. its the same movement at the bmq.

Cool! and thanks


----------



## Island Ryhno (9 Jun 2005)

I just added a wobble board to my pushups, holy burn! If you guys want to improve your pushup scores overall try adding stability push ups, like on the wobble board with your feet elevated and hands in the airborne position! I'm up to thirty that way!


----------



## chriscalow (9 Jun 2005)

OK Ryhno, I second that, I tried it, holy crap!!  Can't wait to see how that boosts my next test!!


----------



## Island Ryhno (9 Jun 2005)

Oye, hard stuff eh! You should see a marked improvment in both your pushups and bench press. It makes the smaller muscles in your chest etc work very hard, making them much stronger, hence adding to the overall effect.  8)


----------



## scottyeH? (10 Jun 2005)

Yes, even try doing super sets doing that like so...

12 Push ups on Medicine ball or balance board.

then after 12.

    Regular Push ups to failure

X 3


Boy does that burn, and trust me it's tough when you get to your last set...  :crybaby:


----------



## Sivad (10 Jun 2005)

Island Ryhno said:
			
		

> I just added a wobble board to my pushups, holy burn! If you guys want to improve your pushup scores overall try adding stability push ups, like on the wobble board with your feet elevated and hands in the airborne position! I'm up to thirty that way!



ok i'm an idiot or just to old, what the hell is a wobble board i'm very interested in trying this! also please explain the hands in the airborne position.


----------



## Island Ryhno (10 Jun 2005)

Do you remember those old pogo balls? They are a lot like those, except the ball is smaller, here is a link...
http://www.fitter1.com/balance-boards.html?mtcPromotion=header%3Ebalance_boards

Also the "airborne" pushup is really a tricep pushup, two index fingers touch at the top, and both tips of thumbs touch on the bottom forming a triangle or diamond shape! Like this guy, but with the index fingers touching and thumbs touching on the bottom. http://www.shapefit.com/triceps-exercises-pushups-close-tricep-position.html


----------



## hoote (10 Jun 2005)

Airborne pushups sound like fun!  I'll have to try those next! 

When I started training for the military last august, I could only do about 20 pushups.  Now I can do 61 with good form.  

Most of my progress came from doing the so called "navy seal" buds preparation workout.  
It starts out with 4 sets of 15 for a week or two, then 4 sets of 20 for a few weeks, then 5 sets of 20 for a few weeks, then 5 sets of 25 for a few weeks, then 6 sets of 25....and so on.

I found that after doing that for about 3 months, I kind of hit a plateau at 48 pushups.  
So under advice of the vitamin guy in the mall, I started to use resistance in my pushups.  Lacking a home gym,
I improvised and found the closest 40 pound object (my 5 year old) and him got him to sit on my shoulders while I did 3 sets of 10 pushups.  In about 4 weeks I went from 50 to 61 pushups.  So it is true, changing the routine can have a great impact on your strength training.  In another month or so, i will switch to power (two 40 pound kids) with low reps or go back to high reps and high sets.

I am up to 85 situps.  I went from 60 to 85 by doing a sit up while holding the above mentioned toddler in the "body slam" position.  Not only is it a great workout, the kids love it!


----------



## hoote (10 Jun 2005)

Sorry, my grammar is a bit off.  I only had a few hours sleep last night.

Oh, and I forgot to mention that I do those workouts 3 times a week, with one day rest in between.
 ;D


----------



## Hedgehog18 (11 Jun 2005)

hoote said:
			
		

> Airborne pushups sound like fun!   I'll have to try those next!
> 
> When I started training for the military last august, I could only do about 20 pushups.   Now I can do 61 with good form.
> 
> ...



how much time did you wait in between sets ?  

howard


----------



## hoote (11 Jun 2005)

I waited 60 seconds between sets.


----------



## Hedgehog18 (11 Jun 2005)

hoote said:
			
		

> I waited 60 seconds between sets.



Thanks man .. kutos . i think ill add umm i dont know 20 seconds and umm 4 mins and 40 seconds lol 

howard greffel


----------



## bled12345 (18 Jun 2005)

jeeze, all these little guys that are able to pump out mad amounts of pushups... i can only do about 23.... but oh well, i'm 6'5" 240 pounds and could kick the shit out of a 150 pounder any day of the week so to each their own


----------



## aesop081 (18 Jun 2005)

bled12345 said:
			
		

> jeeze, all these little guys that are able to pump out mad amounts of pushups... i can only do about 23.... but oh well, i'm 6'5" 240 pounds and could kick the shit out of a 150 pounder any day of the week so to each their own



Wow...you must be something else hey ? I'm 5'9" 165lbs and i would love to see you try.......

Point is: Stpupid comments like yours impress no one


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse (18 Jun 2005)

......but they sure attract attention, didn't you learn from the "other" thread?


----------



## aesop081 (18 Jun 2005)

Bruce Monkhouse said:
			
		

> ......but they sure attract attention, didn't you learn from the "other" thread?



not sure what you are refering to


----------



## old medic (18 Jun 2005)

I believe he is referring to this:

http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/30513/post-220822.html#msg220822

not you.


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse (18 Jun 2005)

Bingo!    Not you at all aesop,  refering tothe internet tough guy.
Thanks old medic


----------



## aesop081 (18 Jun 2005)

Bruce Monkhouse said:
			
		

> Bingo!      Not you at all aesop,   refering tothe internet tough guy.
> Thanks old medic



I knew he had been acting like that before i just couldnt figure out where.  I thought you were aiming for me Bruce and i couldnt figure out what i did this time  ;D


----------



## Gouki (18 Jun 2005)

bled12345 said:
			
		

> jeeze, all these little guys that are able to pump out mad amounts of pushups... i can only do about 23.... but oh well, i'm 6'5" 240 pounds and could kick the shit out of a 150 pounder any day of the week so to each their own



wonder how many guys must have thought that from looking at bruce lee or jackie chan..


----------



## canadianblue (18 Jun 2005)

> jeeze, all these little guys that are able to pump out mad amounts of pushups... i can only do about 23.... but oh well, i'm 6'5" 240 pounds and could kick the crap out of a 150 pounder any day of the week so to each their own



Even though I'm not in the military yet would that really matter to your instructors. I can't do as many pushups as that guy but I can beat the shit out of him, I don't think that will really cut it. Thats in my own opinion.


----------



## bled12345 (19 Jun 2005)

yeah, sorry that comment wasn't warrented and in hindsight it didn't come off the way I intended it too at all. I was just trying to say that there are advantages to being big too, but just not when it comes to pushups. I feel like a putz reading that message now, sorry...

and in reference to the "tell them you want to be the first kid on your block to get a confirmed kill" 
that was a just a joke, guess it didn't go over too well... tough crowd I guess heh.


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse (19 Jun 2005)

Much better, grasshopper.....


----------



## bled12345 (19 Jun 2005)

heheh, every community has their own turkey jive I guess, just takes time to feel out what kinda people come here. I'm just used to some of the other internet message boards where anything goes.... 

Now... think theres any chance my sig could be changed back from heck to hell? lol cmon!!


----------



## 48Highlander (19 Jun 2005)

bled12345 said:
			
		

> yeah, sorry that comment wasn't warrented and in hindsight it didn't come off the way I intended it too at all. I was just trying to say that there are advantages to being big too, but just not when it comes to pushups. I feel like a putz reading that message now, sorry...



For the infantry, being big is generaly a disadvantage.   You're more likely to sprain ankles, you destroy your knees faster, you're a bigger target, and you'll end up losing weight anyway since the rations aren't designed to keep you at that size.   About the only "advantage" is that you can carry more shit, which means you end up being the section pack-mule.


----------



## bled12345 (19 Jun 2005)

lol sweeeeeet, oh well... the "bigger target" thing isn't neccessarily true though, I used to play alot of paintball, and I could hide behind boxes with the best of them.


----------



## 48Highlander (19 Jun 2005)

bled12345 said:
			
		

> lol sweeeeeet, oh well... the "bigger target" thing isn't neccessarily true though, I used to play alot of paintball, and I could hide behind boxes with the best of them.



Just promise me you'll never try hiding behind a box when it comes to doing it for real


----------



## paracowboy (19 Jun 2005)

48Highlander said:
			
		

> For the infantry, being big is generaly a disadvantage.   You're more likely to sprain ankles, you destroy your knees faster, you're a bigger target, and you'll end up losing weight anyway since the rations aren't designed to keep you at that size.   About the only "advantage" is that you can carry more crap, which means you end up being the section pack-mule.


gotta disagree here. I'm not a giant, but I'm over 6', and over 210 lbs. It's helpful in a lot of ways. It's easier for me on Ex than a lot of people smaller than I am. My stride can carry me through when smaller guys are struggling, just because I cover more ground than theirs does. Gotta a lot of respect for small guys in the Infantry. As for the rations, I've never lost weight on Ex, yet. At least no weight that I couldn't afford to.


----------



## hoote (29 Jun 2005)

I think we could distinguish between _useful _ and _useless _ weight.  
Speaking of myself, I have about an extra 20 pounds of chubby that I want to lose by basic.  Carrying that weight around is an undue burden on my joints for sure.  Now if that 20 lbs were muscle, then I think its a bit different.  Having stronger legs, arms, back and chest would help me run and I think prevent injuries because I am more capable of carrying my own and any additional weight.  

This goes within reason though.  I am sure if I was 275 pounds of solid muscle, my little 5'8" joints would suffer even if the extra weight was muscle.


----------



## The_Falcon (4 Jul 2005)

hoote said:
			
		

> I think we could distinguish between _useful _ and _useless _ weight.
> Speaking of myself, I have about an extra 20 pounds of chubby that I want to lose by basic.   Carrying that weight around is an undue burden on my joints for sure.   Now if that 20 lbs were muscle, then I think its a bit different.   Having stronger legs, arms, back and chest would help me run and I think prevent injuries because I am more capable of carrying my own and any additional weight.
> 
> This goes within reason though.   I am sure if I was 275 pounds of solid muscle, my little 5'8" joints would suffer even if the extra weight was muscle.



Stonger muscles do not alway equal bigger muscles.  Also if your cardio is weak it won't matter if you are musclar or a tub of lard, your body sees both as weight that needs to be moved.


----------



## hoote (4 Jul 2005)

I was once told that as muscles get stronger, they get more dense, not always bigger.  

And about the cardio, I agree.  I am amazed when I see chubby older people burning past me on the trails!


----------

